# VIP622 Remotes Summary



## rsaforjm (Jan 28, 2007)

It took me a couple of days to read all the remote threads and experiment with them to figure out the Remote combinations that work with this VIP622. God it is confusing. I am trying to figure out the cheapest solution which the kids and the smarter half can still use.

Dual mode Summary
TV1 IR (Line of Sight)- Any IR Remote; Any dish remote (except 8.0); 6.2, 6.3 Aux Mode, 
TV1 RF (Remote Location) - 6.2 and 6.3 in Sat mode with green #1 key or hidden switch in position 3
TV2 IR (Line of Sight)- None
TV2 RF (Remote Location) - 8.0; 6.0, 6.2 and 6.3 in sat mode with Blue #2 key or hidden switch in position 1(Left)

To register the Remote for TV1 RF, put the Green #1 key, set the remote number to 1. Turn off the 622, press the info button on the 622 and then press the rec button. TV1 will change to IR/UHF. This registers and saves it. If you turn on the 622 and go to the system info using the remote, you can press the rec button on the remote and TV1 will change to IR/UHF, but it will not save that.
Am I missing anything?


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

TV1 RF needs to have a green #1 key inserted at the bottom, in place of the blue #2.


----------



## rsaforjm (Jan 28, 2007)

saltrek said:


> TV1 RF needs to have a green #1 key inserted at the bottom, in place of the blue #2.


Thanks Saltrek. I updated the info.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Nice job, rsaforjm. This is one of those things that also gets my head spinning, well mainly the part about the hidden switch.

TV1 RF does not need to be set to 1, though it can be. It just needs to be different from TV2 and any other nearby receivers that also use UHF Pro.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Now my head is spinning. Are you saying that I can program my IR TV1 remote to UHF?


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

You can't make an IR remote become a UHF remote. But, you can make TV1 accept a UHF signal in addition to an IR signal.


----------



## rsaforjm (Jan 28, 2007)

Calvin386 said:


> Now my head is spinning. Are you saying that I can program my IR TV1 remote to UHF?


The one Dish sends as TV1 is a Version 5.3 remote, and you cannot change that. If you buy a new 6.2 or 6.3 you can change that to TV1 UHF. TV2 remote that dish sends is a 6.3 remote.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

rsaforjm said:


> If you buy a new 6.2 or 6.3 you can change that to TV1 UHF. TV2 remote that dish sends is a 6.3 remote.


You can also use a 6.0 UHF remote (they are very cheap on the auction sites).

I have grandkids and the younger ones tend to not point the remote towards the receiver. That is where a UHF remote comes in handy for TV1.


----------



## rsaforjm (Jan 28, 2007)

Bill R said:


> You can also use a 6.0 UHF remote (they are very cheap on the auction sites).
> 
> I have grandkids and the younger ones tend to not point the remote towards the receiver. That is where a UHF remote comes in handy for TV1.


It will be great if 6.0 works for TV1 UHF. It is a lot cheaper.
I don't have a 6.0 to test, but from what I have read here, 6.0 remote is just like the 8.0 with IR added. The 6.0 and 8.0 UHF cannot control TV1 UHF, they can only control TV2 UHF. 6.0 has a 2 position internal switch t oswap between UHF and IR. I have tested 8.0 and it cannot control TV1 UHF. Maybe it works in single mode but not in dual mode.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I am using a 6.0 remote on TV1 and the ViP receiver is in single mode. I don't use dual mode because the other TV has its own ViP receiver.


----------



## bheil (Feb 24, 2006)

Just to throw something else in the mix. I'm trying to use my RF remote to control 1 622 using the SAT mode, and another 622 using AUX. The manual says something about TV2 not being able to be controlled this way, but both of my receivers are in Single Mode, so I'm not convinced this is the case. The dish network site seems to indicate that I can do this if I buy a 'replacement' remote. I haven't been able to get the RF remote that came with the receiver to control the second receiver in AUX (though I can do it via IR).
Anyone using the RF remote this way? I'm really looking to get rid of all but 1 remote in the periperal locations - I'm using a Harmony remote with the HD plasma in the living room.


----------



## rsaforjm (Jan 28, 2007)

All the remotes transmit RF only in SAT made. Aux is purely IR. The newer 6.2 and 6.3 have codes for 622 in aux mode to work in IR and that is what they are referring to in the manual.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The Aux position on the 6.2 and 6.3 remotes DOES send RF/UHF as well as IR, but it is "Old UHF", not the "UHF Pro" needed for newer receivers. In addition to contolling a DISH receiver via IR, you can control the older 4000, 4900, 5000, 501, 508, 510, 721, maybe others via UHF in the Aux position.

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/rcvrcompare.htm has a Remote row where most are UHF Pro receivers (UP) that can't be controlled via Aux, but the UHF (U) receivers can be controlled via Aux on 6.2 and 6.3 remotes. Others are listed in the "Discontinued" link.


----------

